# Can I interest you in some Gothic Folk Rock from the Netherlands?



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Found these during the covid lock down, all pretty interesting and mesmerizing:


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

This is the first time I've seen the 3rd video and I have no idea about the meaning behind that MV but I liked it.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

This is not Norwegian in any way though 😉


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

haakono said:


> This is not Norwegian in any way though 😉



Fixed and thanks


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

If its not from Germany, I don't want it.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

K-pop sucks said:


> If its not from Germany, I don't want it.


Here's one for you then:


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

kknowles said:


> This is the first time I've seen the 3rd video and I have no idea about the meaning behind that MV but I liked it.


I kept picturing the dr Seuss book about the drumming monkeys, except with beetlejuice as the drummer.


----------



## Mac_2_69 (Jan 17, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Found these during the covid lock down, all pretty interesting and mesmerizing:


Pretty Cool..


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Not a fan of gothic folk rock.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

haakono said:


> This is not Norwegian in any way though 😉


LOL! And how would you know that .


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

K-pop sucks said:


> Not a fan of gothic folk rock.


Good ole Rammstein. Here's a few more just for you K-pop


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's some Norwegian Folk Music











Speaking of the Norwegian's. Has anyone else seen this?






Death Metal isn't necessarily my cup of tea. But this is actually a really good freaking movie.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Ge0 said:


> Here's some Norwegian Folk Music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K-pop aint my cup of tea mate






But here is some K-pop






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY4sHNaV4WU


----------

